# Best scope for a Marlin .17HMR



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a Marlin Model 917V .17 HMR and want to really get a good scope for it so I can make some nice 100 to 150 yard shots with it. Can anyone recommend a good scope for it that won't be over $200. Thanks


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> I have a Marlin Model 917V .17 HMR and want to really get a good scope for it so I can make some nice 100 to 150 yard shots with it. Can anyone recommend a good scope for it that won't be over $200. Thanks



I'm thinking about the BSA Sweet 17 as they have turrets that allow you to zero in the scope and just turn it for what yardage you want. If I were to get this scope would I be better off with the 3x 12x or 6x 18x power? Really would appreciate any help.


----------



## Beaston23 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nikon Prostaff Rimfire is hard to beat for the price.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> I have a Marlin Model 917V .17 HMR and want to really get a good scope for it so I can make some nice 100 to 150 yard shots with it. Can anyone recommend a good scope for it that won't be over $200. Thanks


BURRIS 3x9 hard to beat,$199.00 with lifetime.check it out on line.then go look thru them at cabelas.


----------



## Lastofthebreed (Jan 4, 2016)

Check the Sightron Scope options. Really nice for the money.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm thinking about the BSA Sweet 17 as they have turrets that allow you to zero in the scope and just turn it for what yardage you want. If I were to get this scope would I be better off with the 3x 12x or 6x 18x power? Really would appreciate any help.


I have that scope on my savage 17. I recommend!!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

beetlebailey said:


> I have that scope on my savage 17. I recommend!!


@beetlebailey Do you have the 3 x 12 or 6 x 18 model? Which do you think would be better?


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

3-12-40. this scope does just fine for me. 150 yards it kills yotes!!


----------

